# Colour RE: Brindle



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you have many Brindle Chihuahua's in America or U.K.
They are said to be very rare in New Zealand, My boy, Teese( dark apricot) and Girl, Paris (Cream) produced 4 Brindles and 2 Cream babies, sadly only one Brindle survived and the 2 cream. Teese and Paris both have Brindle in their genes.I have kept the little Brindle boy Pee Wee and everybody we meet can't believe his colour. He is smooth haired and people think he looks like a mini Staffy and in fact thinks he is. lol
Just wondered if they are quite common in other countries.
My Vet says this is the first he has seen but have heard of them, and in fact wanted him, but no way, Pee Wee was a mummy's boy from the day he was born.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

We do have brindle chis here in the US. I almost got one before I found Kujo. They are beautiful! I would love to see pics of your boy


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

*thanks for you reply*

When my daughter has a break from her study I will ask her to post pictures on here for me. No good me even giving it a try because I am a waste of space when it come to loading photo's.lol


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I love all Chihuahuas because, well, they are Chihuahuas! but I am on the fence as to whether or not I like the colours brindle and merle.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I've never seen a Brindle Chi in the UK  We don't get a lot of colours over here! I like fawns and reds the most, which suits me because thats pretty much what we get over here xD

Congrats on your pup, though!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

> When my daughter has a break from her study I will ask her to post pictures on here for me. No good me even giving it a try because I am a waste of space when it come to loading photo's.lol


Hehe you sound like me when I first joined the site!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a merle and he is the sweetest little boy. I'd love to have a smoothe coat brindle female now. My little Ernie is the reverse brindle, primarily black with tan/red striping.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Your pups sound beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

We dont get Brindle chis over here, well ive never seen a brindle over here,
We get mainly reds, Fawns, Black & Tans, White, and more on special occasions


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

ive only seen a few brindle's here in the UK they are not very common here


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i think all chihuahuas are perfect even the brindles. I have yet to see one in person, but i have seen many in pictures, there are very cute


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Again i.m u.k and never seen one


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Her pee wee is just stunning, I will see if she can flick me a pic and I will put it up for her .. Then you can all help me plan to steal him hehehe


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never seen a merle in the uk either, unless anyone here has one.
(I'd love one)


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a rainbow of chihuahuas!

I do have a brindle and a merle. It was more difficult to find a flashy brindle with a good pedigree than a merle with a good pedigree.

This is my merle...









This is my brindle...


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww how adorable! I really want a merle, they are lovely!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

My little guy Zeth is a chocolate brindle. As he's gotten older his darker stripes seem to be blending in with the rest of him unless you catch it in the sunlight. 
I haven't seen any other chi's in my area that even look Zeth. Most of the Chi's I've seen are all tri colored or black and tan.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never saw a merle before until i googled them and i am in LOVE with them! I love all the colours i have seen on this forum! There is someone else on this forum or maybe another one...lol...i have a hard time keeping up, but they have a merle"Libby" i think is the pups name...and she is so sweet looking! I think the brindles look like they have a ton of the devil in them...lol...but they are sweet too!


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok folks.. Here is the ever stunning peewee for you all


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww
what a sweetie!!!! So pretty!


----------



## shazstah (Apr 15, 2008)

prosephone, your chis are gorgeous, were they more costly than other colours??


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I love merles and brindles. I have a merle, and she didn't cost any more than any other color. A good breeder doesn't charge more for color.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

shazstah said:


> prosephone, your chis are gorgeous, were they more costly than other colours??


A good breeder will never charge more for a chihuahua due to color.:coolwink:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

hehe I didn't see Jessie's post.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I loooove the merles and brindles. I read that the UK kennel club will not register Merles because of the heatlh isssues related to the merles as far as blindness and deafness, so to discourage that, some countries will not allow them to be registered or shown. I'll see if I can dig up that info. Anyone else hear of this. Maybe this is why you don't see them in the UK. An interesting thought.

Lori


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes same in NZ, I heard they are mostly not kept if there is one in a litter .. But the line doesn't seem to show up much here either


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

But you don't realy see Merles here in the UK anyway, i've never seen one.


----------



## Little'one (Mar 25, 2006)

That is right, you cannot register a merle in the UK any longer due to the health issues related to the color....

Also think this is the case for Germany among others....

I have seen quite a few Brindles (none in the U.K)

It's not very rare but of course its all genetic....


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

dextermom said:


> But you don't realy see Merles here in the UK anyway, i've never seen one.


Yep.....makes sense why then. The breeders probably stay away from the merele gene.

Lori


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok folks, Teese asked me to show off her peewee growen up .
Here he is with his mum.







and this is just cute lol..







... Here is one of the cutest pics I have seen of late ..


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you so much Geksta for putting pictures on of my boy "Pee Wee" with his mum Paris and of him. Yes he is the "devil" he looks.But still the love of our lives. lol


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

You are very welcome, glad to have helped .. He is not a devil he is just misunderstood lmao


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Geksta said:


> Ok folks, Teese asked me to show off her peewee growen up .
> Here he is with his mum.
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohhh my.......How gorgeous is he, both of them actually  Peewee is a Peewee isn't he.

Lori


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you for your kind comments.His mother Paris is very proud of him as you can see. Yes he is a Pee Wee for sure, mind you He'd love to get into the ARMY with his camouflage hair. (he'd have to be a Captain of course) lol


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

aww Peewee is just adorable!!


----------



## biscuits (May 27, 2004)

My Brindle wawa when she was a puppy









Now she is 9years old.


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

She is aging very gracefully!


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

What a beautiful little bundle of fluff, she has the most gentle, loving little face. This is the first longhaired Brindle I have seen.you must be very proud.


----------



## shazstah (Apr 15, 2008)

aww very cute biscuits, teese, that has to be one of my fav pics so far, that one of china with the budgie,


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

That was Paris (Pee Wee's Mum) with the Budgie and his name is Mattie and she protects him from CATS lol


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my Merle girl Libby


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

a few brindles 








Tiger








Zipper








Tiny Tim


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohh i love them lil bell


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Pompom


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

They are all lovely and so cute. I love both the Merle's and the Brindles. I remember when mine (brindle) was that tiny, he is 7mths old now, but still the baby of the family.Did you breed them? if so could you put up pic's of their parents.My ones Mother (Paris)and Father(Teese) both have the Brindle gene in them and I was thrilled when Pee Wee was born.


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Teesebaker!...Yes i did ..Gizmo is the daddy and over half of his puppies are brindle 








Mommy to Tiny Tim








Grandma








Dad








Mommy Peaches


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

They are all Beautiful. Paris my girl had 3 Brindles, 2 cream,but sadly lost 2 Brindles in rushed C Section. So we ended up with only 1 Brindle my little Pee Wee. My naughty boy. Teese (Father) has sired 4 Brindles to another litter and 2 Brindles with another. I also think your Merles are so nice and unusual, we don't see them over here. I would love a smooth haired one.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

they are beautiful


----------

